# Sage Maverick--any reviews?



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/recon-2-vs-maverick.78094/


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I have an 8wt Maverick. I’ve had it since it was first released by Sage. I find the rod to be pretty fast, like a fast powerful tip section with a slightly more moderate feel in the midsection. To me, it allows the rod to load deeper into the rod, but have a smooth feel while still having plenty of power. I find the rod to be really good in the 20-60’ range. I can still make 80’ casts with decent accuracy and one of my fishing buddy’s can bomb the whole line. I tried SA Grand Slam, Infinity salt and Mastery bonefish on it. I much prefer the bonefish line. Easily my favorite fly rod.


----------



## Will Poston (Dec 26, 2016)

Awesome. Appreciate it. Any quality issues so far. Love faster rods so looking at this. And my local fly shop owner says he likes it better than his top of the line salt rods (Loomis, T&T, Scott


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Will Poston said:


> Awesome. Appreciate it. Any quality issues so far. Love faster rods so looking at this. And my local fly shop owner says he likes it better than his top of the line salt rods (Loomis, T&T, Scott


Quality issues? It's a Sage. What you don't get is some of the bling stuff like metal winding check on the top of the cork handle or extra fancy reel seat. Still has a metal tube and rod sock. There is also a cool hidden hook keeper in the reel seat which I actually use.
Go cast it for sure before you plunk down your cash. Fast is relative and I would put the Maverick in the pretty fast category. It's not as fast as the Salt HD or Scott Meridan and certainly not the Scott Sector. Personally I don't think the rod likes to be overpowered with +weight lines or really aggressive tapers, hence my preference for the Mastery bonefish.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Going to bring this back up with a question, has anyone used one of the lighter weight Mavericks. Say a 6 or 7?


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

BrownDog said:


> Going to bring this back up with a question, has anyone used one of the lighter weight Mavericks. Say a 6 or 7?


I've got a 6 that I've put to work the past month.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

saltyhackle said:


> I've got a 6 that I've put to work the past month.


What are your thoughts? I really like how my 8 has been and thinking of adding a 6.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

BrownDog said:


> What are your thoughts? I really like how my 8 has been and thinking of adding a 6.


Zero complaints. I also own an 8wt and the step down to the 6 was seamless for me. I have sa bonefish on both rods too, but the 6wt struggles a bit if you don't have a properly weighted fly (as I'm sure you'll find with every other rod). My next line for that rod will likely be something with a heavier/bigger head for that reason. Other than that its performed wonderfully for me. If you already have one, I'd say just go for it.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

saltyhackle said:


> Zero complaints. I also own an 8wt and the step down to the 6 was seamless for me. I have sa bonefish on both rods too, but the 6wt struggles a bit if you don't have a properly weighted fly (as I'm sure you'll find with every other rod). My next line for that rod will likely be something with a heavier/bigger head for that reason. Other than that its performed wonderfully for me. If you already have one, I'd say just go for it.


that’s what I needed to hear, thank you.
If you are looking for a heavier head line for that rod give Rio bonefish quick shooter a go, 8wt throws it very well.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Very happy with mine (8wt) for backwaters (short to medium range shots) using an SA Mastery Bonefish.

I normally load the boat with an 8wt NRX for the open flats and the 8wt Maverick for the inside stuff. No complaints.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Anyone with a 7WT Sage Maverick out there to comment? I was thinking of adding this to my arsenal as a lighter rod than the 8wts I normally use. Looking for something a little lighter than the TFOs TICRx's that I use as a rod to search and blind cast light flies with. Wondering if the 7wt Sage Maverick will fit the bill?


----------

